# Free counselling not given to fertility patients. RESPONSE FROM MP!



## bethan jane (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi all.  My DH and I have had two failed embryo transfers.  I have really struggled this time round so the hospital suggested councelling.  However, the NHS only gives one half- hour session to each patient.  We then have to pay £37.00 per half-hour session thereafter.  The government changed it's policy to this in April 2007.  I have expressed out disappointment to our local MP.  I am attaching the letter I sent.  Some of you may choose to use it to send to yours.  We must stick together and fight if we are to be listened to.  Why should we suffer more because we are subfertile/infertile?                                               



Dear Mr Lucas,


I am writing with a concern I have with the NHS which I would like to be shared with the relevant people at the House of Commons.  

My background is as follows; I was recently diagnosed with moderate to severe endometriosis and was informed that my only chance of conceiving a baby was through IVF.  This was devastating news to hear at the age of 30.  My husband and I have self-funded two cycles (£3,500 per cycle), both of which have been unsuccessful.  The emotional, physical and financial stress is, as I am sure you can imagine, very difficult to live with.  Indeed, recently the hospital where I am presently receiving treatment (The Countess of Chester Hospital) suggested I have councelling.  The stress of the second IVF failure is such that I am presently in my fourth week off work as a secondary school teacher.  A job I love.  Imagine my disappointment when during my first councelling session I was told the NHS only funds one half-hour session and subsequent councelling is charged at £37.00 per half-hour.  I naturally asked why this was the case and the response was because it's for patients living with infertility and such patients don't get councelling free!  I can begin to understand why the NHS cannot fund all IVF treatment but I cannot begin to understand why the NHS will not fund councelling.  What does an individual have to go through physically, emotionally and financially before the NHS will sit up, listen and respond?  As if finding out one is infertile is not enough.  

I believe the government changed it's policy in April 2007 to disadvantage again the infertile patient by removing their entitlement to NHS councelling.  I would like the government to re-think it's decision.  Does the infertile patient not already pay enough for treatment?  If one were to be 'sterilised' for medicinal reasons one would be entitled to NHS councelling.  Why should this not be the case for the infertile patient.  I believe we are being prejudiced.  

I very much look forward to hearing from you in the near future.


Yours sincerely


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Bethan 

Good on you, will be interested to hear what response you get.  

Hope your next tx goes well for you   .

Louj x


----------



## bethan jane (Jan 2, 2007)

Well I've had a response.  My local MP wants to see me and I'm meeting him this saturday, along with the welsh assembly minister for my area.  My MP wrote to my local hospital and is unhappy with the fact that patients awaiting NHS treatment for fertility treatment cannot have councilling.  WATCH THIS SPACE.  I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

good on you Bethan, will be eager to read how you get on on saturday  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Good on you hun .. IF patients get a crappy deal as far as I am concerned ..yet if we were injured by doing a sport or something of our own choice, or damaged due to taking drugs or smoking we would be treated without question .. if they experienced the hell we go through they might think a bit differently! 
Cat x


----------



## Mazza J (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow! how great that they are going to see you Bethan - good luck.  

I've always felt a need to see a councellor and have someone to talk things though with who understands, but have never gone any further as i can't afford to pay to see them every week or whatever.

Hope you can make a difference.


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Im glad they're taking it seriously, like cat said, if we were drug addicts or something we would be offered all the help possible, but just because we are infertile we get a raw deal   we did not choose to have IF! 

This has made me so mad!! Make sure they listen to you and get them to make some promises and follow them through. 

Good luck hun


----------



## bethan jane (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for all your encouragement girls.  I believe in fate so there must be a reason why my DH and I have to go through IVF.  Maybe the reason is so that I can try and make the government and welsh assembly listen.  I am really pleased that my MP actually asked to speak to ME!!  Is there anything else you want mentioning?  Let me know.  The appointment is 11am on Sat.  I'll post on here at the weekend to let you know what was said etc.  Here's hoping...

Bethanxx


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

well done bethan!

I have written so many flippin letters to so many people - anyone who has any kind of power in the nhs and its' services really - about NHS funding for ICSI and counselling and no one ever gives me a sensible response - or any responses for that matter! so good on you, we will be heard!


----------



## bethan jane (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi,

I've just come back from seeing the MP of Wrexham and AM (Assembly Minister) of Wrexham.  They were both very pleasant and will be writing some letters to my local NHS hospital to ask qustions in relation to provision of IF treatment and counselling.  The AM will be writing to the Welsh Assembly to ask questions about lack of provision in the North Wales area.  They said that as soon as they receive a response they will be in touch.  WATCH THIS SPACE.  We must all do what we can for the sake of each other and future IF men and women.

Bethan xx


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Bethan

Well done, it must of been refreshing to have such a positive meeting.

Look forward to reading about the outcome.

Louj x


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

well done bethan! will watch this space eagerly! I wih the people I wrote to took notice of my letters like the did of yours. Maybe I'll send the letters again and again and again til they do!
h.xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

brilliant bethan   you have made them open there eyes + have played a part of bringing this issue to the forefront i hope they can help change the way counselling is available  

good on you  

xxx


----------



## bethan jane (Jan 2, 2007)

Update...

this hasn't been put to bed.  I'm receiving letters from My MP and AM (Welsh Assembly Minister) on a regular basis.  They are doing a lot of work on my behalf.  It's worth writing a letter in the first instance.  It may get you somewhere but if it doesn't at least you can say you've tried.  

As I am an NHS patient at present my counselling is free but it's in Liverpool.  This is not such a problem as I live very near Chester, just into Wales.  However, my AM is trying to get counselling for fertility patients near to where we live.  Fingers crossed.

Hoping 2008 makes us all realise our dreams...  

Love Bethan xxx


----------



## Gen (Dec 9, 2004)

Hiya Ladies,


Bethan Jane - Well done for taking this matter up!  I've always had free counselling and didn't realise this was not a part of the standard service available "free" or included in the price of private tx.

I'm saying prayers for you that this matter is highlighted and put right 

Again, well done for taking the matter up on top of going through tx yourself.  Wishing you all the best for 2008 

Lol Gen xOx


----------

